# Shake your trees for PINE CONES/ACORNS or catch your MAPLE LEAVES



## KAYYBE (Jul 28, 2020)

Please comment below with your IGN/island if you’d like to visit  NO FEE. Feel free to shop, pick fruits, and take stacks of tree branches (left of airport on the beach). If you’d like me to craft any fall items, bring crafting materials and lmk what you would like crafted


----------



## Peach_Jam (Jul 28, 2020)

ooh may I visit? c:


----------



## KAYYBE (Jul 28, 2020)

Peach_Jam said:


> ooh may I visit? c:


Of course


----------



## Snek (Jul 28, 2020)

Sounds great! I would love to come!


----------



## KAYYBE (Jul 28, 2020)

Snek said:


> Sounds great! I would love to come!


Of course!


----------



## Polilla (Jul 28, 2020)

Hello, may I come please? Polillita from CoqitoAzul


----------



## KAYYBE (Jul 28, 2020)

Polilla said:


> Hello, may I come please? Polillita from CoqitoAzul


Of course!


----------



## Polilla (Jul 28, 2020)

Thank you omw


----------



## Skandranon (Jul 28, 2020)

how long do you plan on staying in this time zone?


----------



## KAYYBE (Jul 28, 2020)

Skandranon said:


> how long do you plan on staying in this time zone?


About 2 more hours


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Jul 28, 2020)

I would love to come, if possible!!


----------



## KAYYBE (Jul 28, 2020)

The Hidden Owl said:


> I would love to come, if possible!!


Of course


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 28, 2020)

between you and me we have all tree shaking stuff covered.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2020

closing thread rn tho.


----------



## KAYYBE (Jul 28, 2020)

Hobowire said:


> between you and me we have all tree shaking stuff covered.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 28, 2020
> 
> closing thread rn tho.


Yesss haha.  Trying to help out whoever needs it, closing in about 2hours.


----------



## dino (Jul 28, 2020)

hiya ! i would love to come by please


----------



## KAYYBE (Jul 28, 2020)

dino said:


> hiya ! i would love to come by please


Of course!


----------



## Anblick (Jul 28, 2020)

Eyyy friendo can I come back?


----------



## KAYYBE (Jul 28, 2020)

Anblick said:


> Eyyy friendo can I come back?


Of course!!


----------



## Whohaw (Jul 28, 2020)

I just wanna see a maple leaf 
Can I come catch one ?


----------



## Elle00 (Jul 28, 2020)

Darn I missed it by a minute lol


----------



## KAYYBE (Jul 28, 2020)

woohaw and elle00 you’re the last two


----------



## KAYYBE (Aug 4, 2020)

Open until 3pm PST


----------



## Coco63 (Aug 4, 2020)

I’m interested in visiting!


----------



## KAYYBE (Aug 4, 2020)

Coco63 said:


> I’m interested in visiting!


Of course!! There should be a dodo code linked to this post


----------



## sbutler (Aug 4, 2020)

Hi! Please could I visit


----------



## KAYYBE (Aug 4, 2020)

sbutler said:


> Hi! Please could I visit


Of course, dodo code is linked to this page


----------



## Peach_Jam (Aug 4, 2020)

may I come? ^^


----------



## KAYYBE (Aug 4, 2020)

Elle00 said:


> Darn I missed it by a minute lol


Of course, dodo code linked to post


----------



## dino (Aug 4, 2020)

could i come back again, please ?


----------



## KAYYBE (Aug 4, 2020)

dino said:


> could i come back again, please ?


Of course!! Dodo code is linked to post

	Post automatically merged: Aug 4, 2020

3 more people


----------



## Vsmith (Aug 4, 2020)

Hi!! Can I please visit?


----------



## KAYYBE (Aug 4, 2020)

Vsmith said:


> Hi!! Can I please visit?


Of course, dodo code linked to post


----------



## Vsmith (Aug 4, 2020)

Vsmith said:


> Hi!! Can I please visit?


Oh my IGN is Val from Randy Island


----------



## KAYYBE (Aug 12, 2020)

Open til 5:30pm PST


----------



## nammie (Aug 12, 2020)

I'd love to come shake some trees and catch some leaves!  ☺


----------



## KAYYBE (Aug 12, 2020)

nammie said:


> I'd love to come shake some trees and catch some leaves!  ☺


Of course, dodo code is linked to post, please lmk your IGN/island name.


----------



## nammie (Aug 12, 2020)

KAYYBE said:


> Of course, dodo code is linked to post, please lmk your IGN/island name.


ty, on my way soon, just starting up my game! I'm Nana from Konpeito!


----------



## KAYYBE (Aug 12, 2020)

nammie said:


> ty, on my way soon, just starting up my game! I'm Nana from Konpeito!


Perfect, see you soon!


----------



## Peach_Jam (Aug 12, 2020)

could I possibly stop by again? :3


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER (Aug 12, 2020)

This sounds so fun! I'd love to come by as well


----------



## KAYYBE (Aug 12, 2020)

Peach_Jam said:


> could I possibly stop by again? :3


Yes of course! Dodo code linked to post.  Lmk your IGN/island name 

	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020



FRANS_PLAYER said:


> This sounds so fun! I'd love to come by as well


Of course, dodo linked to post. Lmk your IGN/island name


----------



## Skandranon (Aug 12, 2020)

is this going on again? what date r u currently?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Aug 12, 2020)

aah forgot hehe 
Noura from Elfhame c:


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER (Aug 12, 2020)

KAYYBE said:


> Yes of course! Dodo code linked to post.  Lmk your IGN/island name
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2020
> 
> ...


Chloe from Celosia! See you soon


----------



## KAYYBE (Aug 12, 2020)

Skandranon said:


> is this going on again? what date r u currently?


In November..


----------



## Eureka (Aug 12, 2020)

I would love to visit if there is room for me!


----------



## KAYYBE (Aug 12, 2020)

Witchy_Trixie said:


> I would love to visit if there is room for me!


Of course, lmk your IGN/island name.  Dodo linked to post.


----------



## Skandranon (Aug 12, 2020)

cool, mind if I come to fish for football fish?

skandranon
Endor


----------



## KAYYBE (Aug 12, 2020)

Skandranon said:


> cool, mind if I come to fish for football fish?
> 
> skandranon
> Endor


Of course!! Dodo code linked to post


----------



## Eureka (Aug 12, 2020)

KAYYBE said:


> Of course, lmk your IGN/island name.  Dodo linked to post.



Oh sorry I forgot that, haha! Trixie from Moonbrew


----------



## lawnClippings (Aug 12, 2020)

Do you perchance have apples?
They are the last fruit I need.


----------



## KAYYBE (Aug 12, 2020)

lawnClippings said:


> Do you perchance have apples?
> They are the last fruit I need.


Of course, lmk your IGN/island name. Dodo code linked to post


----------



## lawnClippings (Aug 12, 2020)

Okay, cool. ^-^

IGN: Luka
Island: Niflheim


----------



## KAYYBE (Aug 12, 2020)

Open til 9pm PST


----------



## KAYYBE (Aug 13, 2020)

Open til 1PM PST.


----------



## Keyla (Aug 13, 2020)

Can I come?


----------



## KAYYBE (Aug 13, 2020)

Keyla said:


> Can I come?


Yes of course, lmk your IGN/island name and dodo code is linked to post


----------



## Keyla (Aug 13, 2020)

IGN: jason


KAYYBE said:


> Yes of course, lmk your IGN/island name and dodo code is linked to post


IGN JASON
ISLAND NAME MARRERo


----------



## Ironheart (Aug 13, 2020)

Hello! I'd love to come too xD This is Ironheart from Catallion


----------



## KAYYBE (Aug 13, 2020)

Ironheart said:


> Hello! I'd love to come too xD This is Ironheart from Catallion


Of course, dodo code linked to post.


----------



## Anblick (Aug 13, 2020)

Eyooo, can I come by?  Alessa, Erinland!


----------



## KAYYBE (Aug 13, 2020)

Anblick said:


> Eyooo, can I come by?  Alessa, Erinland!


Hi again, yes of course! Dodo linked to post.


----------



## sbutler (Aug 13, 2020)

Hi again, please may I pop round if you’re still open IGN: Sian, island: Sakura


----------



## KAYYBE (Aug 13, 2020)

sbutler said:


> Hi again, please may I pop round if you’re still open


Of course, dodo code linked to post.  Lmk your island name and IGN


----------



## jenboston22 (Aug 13, 2020)

I'd love to come! Jen from Garden.


----------



## KAYYBE (Aug 13, 2020)

jenboston22 said:


> I'd love to come! Jen from Garden.


Of course, dodo code linked to post


----------



## KAYYBE (Aug 25, 2020)

Open til 2:30pm PST


----------



## Skandranon (Aug 25, 2020)

i would be interested in coming 

	Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020

skandranon of endor


----------



## KAYYBE (Aug 25, 2020)

Skandranon said:


> i would be interested in coming
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 25, 2020
> 
> skandranon of endor


Dodo code up top


----------



## Skandranon (Aug 25, 2020)

thanks, omw


----------



## KAYYBE (Aug 27, 2020)

Open for a few hours


----------



## Bcat (Aug 27, 2020)

Would like to swing by if possible


----------



## KAYYBE (Aug 27, 2020)

Bcat said:


> Would like to swing by if possible


Of course, lmk your IGN/island name please  
Dodo code up top.


----------



## Bcat (Aug 27, 2020)

KAYYBE said:


> Of course, lmk your IGN/island name please
> Dodo code up top.


Brooke from Our Island. But I’ll be a few minutes, if that’s ok.


----------



## KAYYBE (Aug 27, 2020)

Bcat said:


> Brooke from Our Island. But I’ll be a few minutes, if that’s ok.


Yes that will be fine


----------



## Bcat (Aug 27, 2020)

Be right over!


----------



## sbutler (Aug 27, 2020)

Hi again! I’d love to pop over if that’s okay?


----------



## KAYYBE (Aug 27, 2020)

sbutler said:


> Hi again! I’d love to pop over if that’s okay?


Of course, dodo code up top.  Lmk your IGN


----------



## dino (Aug 27, 2020)

hiya! could i come by again, please? 
di from pachira!


----------



## KAYYBE (Aug 27, 2020)

dino said:


> hiya! could i come by again, please?
> di from pachira!


Of course, dodo code up top


----------



## sbutler (Aug 27, 2020)

KAYYBE said:


> Of course, dodo code up top.  Lmk your IGN


IGN: Sian, island: Sakura


----------



## Roxxy (Aug 27, 2020)

Hi, can I drop by please?
Roxy
Bayside

Pls need to bring something


----------



## KAYYBE (Aug 27, 2020)

Roxxy said:


> Hi, can I drop by please?
> Roxy
> Bayside
> 
> Pls need to bring something


Dodo code up top!! No need to bring anything


----------

